# [mbr] ou comment s'en débarasser

## ca.pos

Bonjour,

La question n'est sans doute pas spécifique gentoo, mais sans doute n'est-elle spécifique d'aucune distribution en particulier, alors comme c'est une gentoo que j'ai essayé d'installer, il me semble naturel de la poser ici.

Gentoo que j'ai essayé d'installer sur un disque externe. Cela n'a pas marché et j'ai fini par faire une installation sur une partition du disque principal. Le problème est que depuis, malgré que j'ai effacé les partitions du disque externe pour en recréer une unique et que j'ai reformaté cette partition, le tout avec gparted, lorsque je démarre l'ordinateur, ce disque connecté sur un port USB, j'arrive sur une erreur grub.

Je suppose qu'il s'agit d'un reste au niveau du mbr, mais comment puis-je m'en débarasser ?

Merci de votre aide,

--Camille

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

Salut,

```
dd bs=440 count=1 if=/dev/zero of=/dev/<ledisquedur>
```

----------

## USTruck

Bonjour,

Une erreur grub peut aussi venir a cause de l'ordre dans lequel le bios présente les disques attachés au système.

Accède a ton bios setup et recherche, probablement dans la partie 'boot', une option qui te permet d'assigner un ordre de présentation des disques et l'ordre de 'boot' des disques.

Chez moi j'ai 1 disque sur ide, 4 disques sur sata , via cette option j'ai assigner un ordre d'une telle manière que le disque sur le port IDE soit le dernier et déactiver l'option qui permet le boot automatique des disques sur port USB.

Tu devrais avoir une option dans le setup bios qui te permet d'afficher/activer l'option qui te permet d'afficher la liste des périphériques pour 'booter' le système (chez moi la touche f8) ce qui me permet quand besoin d'utiliser le périphérique USB.

Il est plus que probable que dans l'ordre de 'boot' des disques, tu as 'disque usb/externe', a toi de le mettre en dernier ou le déactiver

Il se peut qu'après avoir vérifier/modifier, l'ordre de tes disques aura changer et que tu n'aura plus de grub, si ton disque 0 sur lequel tu avais installé grub était le disque usb, il te faudra utiliser relancer le système avec un livecd (usb, dvd, ...) pour pouvoir en refaire l'installation.

----------

## ca.pos

Bonjour,

 *GentooUser@Clubic wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> dd bs=440 count=1 if=/dev/zero of=/dev/<ledisquedur>
> ```
> ...

 

Merci pour cette réponse. J'avais bien pensé à dd mais je ne savais pas trop quels paramètres utiliser pour ne pas « flinguer » le contenu du disque dur (même si j'ai des sauvegardes). Je vais essayer dès que possible.

Merci aussi à USTruck mais ce n'est pas exactement ce que je cherche. J'ai en effet priorité à l'usb car je veux pouvoir booter des live sur clef usb sans devoir aller dans le setup du bios à chaque fois. Par contre, lorsqu'il s'agit d'un disque de données, je voudrais que cela soit transparent.

Bonne journée,

--Camille

----------

## El_Goretto

 *ca.pos wrote:*   

> Merci aussi à USTruck mais ce n'est pas exactement ce que je cherche. J'ai en effet priorité à l'usb car je veux pouvoir booter des live sur clef usb sans devoir aller dans le setup du bios à chaque fois. Par contre, lorsqu'il s'agit d'un disque de données, je voudrais que cela soit transparent.

 

La plupart des "BIOS" modernes proposent une touches genre F12 pour faire afficher un menu de boot, sans rentrer dans le BIOS proprement dit dans le cas où il faut changer de média de boot.

C'est d'autant plus intéressant comme fonction qu'on gagne souvent en temps (parfois quelques secondes) à forcer le boot "fixe" sur un SSD et uniquement booter sur un CD via le menu au besoin.

----------

